# How the other half lives



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What a waste of money


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Does he have to serve a party wall' notice on his neighbours? :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

His neighbours will probably include the Underground, looking at the depth of it :lol: The Contractor will need to have a good insurance policy. 

DavidL (Structural Engineer)


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Articles like this highlight just how much of the money, is held by so few.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I hope his title includes mining rights

...the owner will also need insurance against the Thames Barrier being u/s  

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Articles like this highlight just how much of the money, is held by so few.


I, and probably a lot of other Members on here, am in the top 5% in wealth, which equals 3,000,000 of the population = 'few'? minority we may be but not few.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Ian_n_Suzy said:
> 
> 
> > Articles like this highlight just how much of the money, is held by so few.
> ...


Hi Geoff,

I don't know what the top 5% equates to, but if it equates to as per the post, then good luck to you. I can't personally see many members on here being able to live in a quarter of a billion pound house, and it was these types of figures I was referring to.

Quote: "Once finished, the £250million 'man cave' would only be marginally smaller than Westminster Cathedral and was previously thought to be the largest underground extension planned."


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

if he wants a house with a big underground area, perhaps he needs to buy this

http://www.silohome.com/


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Does he have to serve a party wall' notice on his neighbours? :lol:
> 
> Geoff


Yes.

Nice to know we are all in it together on the belt tightening front isn't it?

Isn't he the sort of person we have just been told has been "hardest hit" by the recession?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

On the positive side it will create jobs, or allow some to keep theirs a little longer, it's his money, you can only give so much away at that level without being thought a bit of a nutter, so just what would you have him do with it.

For me if I had that sort of dosh, no way I'd live in London, the Silo looks good though, but I'd want a lot more land with it.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I wonder what type of MH he owns? Despite this guy having more money than he needs, and that is his business, I think new rules are coming into force in London to restrict these underground bunkers being built. There again a few brown envelopes would soon sort that out.

However, it is his money. What I think is a lot worse than this is a certain London MP (Santa Claus lookalike) living in a council house!!

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> On the positive side it will create jobs, or allow some to keep theirs a little longer, it's his money, you can only give so much away at that level without being thought a bit of a nutter, so just what would you have him do with it.
> 
> For me if I had that sort of dosh, no way I'd live in London, the Silo looks good though, but I'd want a lot more land with it.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > On the positive side it will create jobs, or allow some to keep theirs a little longer, it's his money, you can only give so much away at that level without being thought a bit of a nutter, so just what would you have him do with it.
> ...


----------

